# Enjoy your stay in Natural and Teen Bodybuilding



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)

Just a reminder that this is *not Anything Goes*. 

Please do not name call or otherwise insult fellow members while visiting *Natural and Teen Bodybuilding*.

Much appreciated.


----------

